# Shift schedule



## BruinsFan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,

I am working on a project looking at some crime data in Boston, and I noticed that the events all occur during 'Day', 'First', and 'Last'. Could someone tell me what hours these shifts correspond to? Like, is Day: 12 AM - 8 AM?

Thanks!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Days = Days (8-4)
First or First Half = Evenings (4-midnight)
Last or Last Half = Nights (midnight -8)


----------



## BruinsFan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

Much appreciated. And a big THANKS for what you do for the community!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

BruinsFan777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working on a project looking at some crime data in Boston, and I noticed that the events all occur during 'Day', 'First', and 'Last'. Could someone tell me what hours these shifts correspond to? Like, is Day: 12 AM - 8 AM?
> 
> Thanks!


the times are:

7:30-4pm (Days)

4pm-11:45pm (First)

11:45pm to 7:30am (Last)


----------



## citycop (Jul 25, 2014)

In our shop its 7-3 and 8-4 (days or 1st) 3-11 and 4-12 (evenings or 2nd) and 11-7 and 12-8 (midnights or 3rd)


----------

